# صورة السيد المسيح...تبكى تكساس



## just member (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*فى يوم 11 مايو 2004 نشرت مجلة Spirit Daily.com تقرير عن صورة من الورق المقوى للسيد المسيح موجودة ببرواز خشبى فى روبستاون - تكساس ، وقد أخذت الدموع تنساب من عين السيد المسيح ..*​ 
*http://www.newmiracles.org/images/weeping747.jpg*
*-----------*
*http://www.newmiracles.org/images/weeping750.jpg*
*-------------*
*http://www.newmiracles.org/images/weeping742.jpg*
*------------------*
*http://www.newmiracles.org/images/weeping740.jpg*
*----------------------*
*http://www.newmiracles.org/images/weeping746.jpg*
*--------------------------*
*http://www.visionsofjesuschrist.com/weeping749.jpg*
*---------------------------------*
*http://www.visionsofjesuschrist.com/weeping747.jpg*
*------*
*http://www.visionsofjesuschrist.com/weeping754.jpg*
*-----------*
*http://www.visionsofjesuschrist.com/weeping752.jpg*
*---------------*
*http://www.visionsofjesuschrist.com/weeping755.jpg*
*-------------------*
*http://www.visionsofjesuschrist.com/weeping753.jpg*
*-----------------------*
*http://www.visionsofjesuschrist.com/weeping739.jpg*
*---------------------------*
*http://www.visionsofjesuschrist.com/weeping748.jpg*
*------------------------------*
*سبب الدموع هو الصلاة الحارة التى صلتها جدة لحفيدها الذى يرقد فى المستشفى فى حالة خطرة .. الجدة هى جلوريا فينو 34 سنة ، كانت تصلى لحفيدها أيزاك 3 شهور الذى يعانى من وجود تشوه خلقى ..*
*و كانت تقارير الأطباء غير مبشرة على الأطلاق ، فبدأت فى الصلاة للسيد المسيح بحرارة، وأخيراً قالت أثناء صلاتها .. " إذا كنت موجود وتسمعنى، فلتعطينى علامة" وبدأت بعدها الدموع تخرج من عينى السيد المسيح .*
*جلوريا رفعت الصورة عن الحائط و تركت المتواجدين يتأكدوا بأنفسهم من عدم وجود أى خدعة فى الأمر ..*
*شهادة بحقيقة المعجزة من شهود عيان : **http://www.medjugorjeusa.org/robstown.htm*
*-------------------------------*
*ارجو موضوعى يعجبكم*
*شعــــــــــ++++ــــــــــارنـــــا*
*† كله للخير † ربنــــاموجود † مسيرها تنتهى†*
*




*​






 






​


----------



## just member (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*منقوووووووووووووووول*
*للأمانة*​


----------



## rana1981 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*رائعة جدا 
منشكر الرب لوجوده معنا بكل لحظة*


----------



## just member (24 سبتمبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *رائعة جدا *
> *منشكر الرب لوجوده معنا بكل لحظة*


*شكرا ليكى ولمشاركتك الجميلة*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ارووجة (24 سبتمبر 2008)

معجزة حلوة كتير
ربنا يبارك حياتك اخي


----------



## just member (24 سبتمبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> معجزة حلوة كتير
> ربنا يبارك حياتك اخي


 شكرا لمرورك الجميل اختى العزيزة
نورتى بتواجدك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 سبتمبر 2008)

رااااااائع يا جوجو 
مرسىىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## just member (25 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> رااااااائع يا جوجو
> 
> مرسىىىىى جدا
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


*ميرسى ليك يا باشا *
*ولمرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## kalimooo (25 سبتمبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *منقوووووووووووووووول*
> *للأمانة*​



*شكرا" اخي come with me
على الخبر 
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 سبتمبر 2008)

معجزة جميلة قوي

تثبت ان ربنا موجود بيسمع لينا

الف شكر يا دكتور ربنا يعوضك
​


----------



## just member (25 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *شكرا" اخي come with me*
> 
> *على الخبر *
> *ربنا يباركك*
> ...


 ميرسى لمرورك اخى الحبيب
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## just member (25 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ميرسى خالص يا فراشة*
*اشكرك على مرورك وتنسيق الصور بلشكل الجميل دة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## bahaa_06 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل ربنا يعوض تعبك ويجعله سبب بركه وايمان لكثيرين*


----------



## amjad-ri (29 سبتمبر 2008)

_*شكرا​*_


----------



## just member (29 سبتمبر 2008)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *موضوع جميل ربنا يعوض تعبك ويجعله سبب بركه وايمان لكثيرين*


*شكرا لمرورك*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (29 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> _*شكرا​*_


*نورت يا امجد*
*ربنا يبارك حضورك*​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (1 أكتوبر 2008)

صور جميلة 
ربنا بيبين لنا فيها انة معة لا توجد شدائد و انة موجود فى كل وقت ودقيقة و ثانية شايفنا و سمعا


----------



## just member (1 أكتوبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> صور جميلة
> ربنا بيبين لنا فيها انة معة لا توجد شدائد و انة موجود فى كل وقت ودقيقة و ثانية شايفنا و سمعا


*ميرسى لمرورك اخى العزيز*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (1 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## just member (1 أكتوبر 2008)

بنت الملك22 قال:


>


*شكرا اكتير لتشجيعك الجميل ومتبعتك الرائعة*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## rere rere (2 أكتوبر 2008)

الصور جميلة جداااااا
وفعلا ربنا موجود


----------



## just member (2 أكتوبر 2008)

rere rere قال:


> الصور جميلة جداااااا
> وفعلا ربنا موجود


*فعلا *
*ربنا موجود*
*ميرسى لمرورك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## SALVATION (8 أكتوبر 2008)

_مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور




​_


----------



## نرمين راجى (8 أكتوبر 2008)

معجزه حلوو قووووووووى ربنا مش بيسيب حد 
وحاسس بكل واحد فينا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## just member (13 أكتوبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
> 
> 
> 
> ...


شكرا لمرورك يا تونى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
واتمنالك كل خير


----------



## just member (13 أكتوبر 2008)

نرمين راجى قال:


> معجزه حلوو قووووووووى ربنا مش بيسيب حد
> وحاسس بكل واحد فينا
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


*اكيد طبعا*
*وشكرا اكتير لمرورك *
*وربنا يديم علينا تواصلك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## happy angel (13 أكتوبر 2008)

صور راااااااااااائعه جدا جدا ياجوجو


ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## totty (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*ياااااااااااااااااه

صور راااااااااائعه عجبتنى جدااااااااااااااا

ميرسى خالص
ربنا يعوووضك ويباركك*​


----------



## just member (13 أكتوبر 2008)

happy angel قال:


> صور راااااااااااائعه جدا جدا ياجوجو​
> 
> 
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​


*ميرسى يا امنا الغالية  على رورك وتشجيعك الجميل والمستمر *
*بجد كلمتك زى العسل*
*ربنا يخليكى لينا*
*واتمنالك كل خير*
**​


----------



## just member (13 أكتوبر 2008)

totty قال:


> *ياااااااااااااااااه*​
> 
> *صور راااااااااائعه عجبتنى جدااااااااااااااا*​
> *ميرسى خالص*
> ...


*ميرسى ليكى ولتشجيعك الجميل والمستمر*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك تواصل دايم هيك على طوول يارب*​


----------

